# .USMC Infantry Officer vs Navy SWCC



## USNSCC_Guru (Sep 3, 2018)

I have looked at all of my possibilities and cannot decide between whether I want to enlist in the Navy and try for SWCC or go the officer route by the Marine Option of the NROTC Scholarship. If I went for the officer route, I would want to go infantry and possibly go MARSOC from there (the Marine Corps doesn't consider you for MARSOC until you are a O-3 or at least a very senior O-2). The other route that I'm considering is SWCC (a big thing that makes enlisting & going SWCC appealing is that I'm in the U.S. Naval Sea Cadet Corps {USNSCC}, and if I enlisted in the Navy: after RT, I would get E-3 right away--as opposed to the usual E-2). The main con with going USMC officer is that I wouldn't see a lot of field time. Especially if I went to Recon or MARSOC as an officer, I would ,for the most part, be cooling my heels in the LFOC or COC. Enlisting as a SWCC eliminates that concern. My parents want me to go officer (I guess because they think it would be more prestigious--I do admit that it would be easier to do that if I started a family). I want to do the full 20 years regardless of which path I choose. Does anyone have any advice as to what I should do try?

PS: Yes, I know I'm getting a little ahead of myself and might come across as a little kid who wants to do "operator sh*t", but if you read my Introduction you will see I have done trainings that prepare me for what I want to do, I know that the military is more suckitude than badass, and I work out every day. I base my workouts off of the USMC PFT right now (I score a 281 out of 300 with 20 pull-ups, 129 abdominal crunches, and 20:57 on the 3-mile). Currently, for the SWCC PST I have a 9:16 1.5-mile, 123 sit-ups, 55 push-ups, 18 pull-ups, and an 11:15 on the swim. I do have a ways to go though, as I am only 15.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 3, 2018)

Young man, enjoy being a kid...and then spend a year or so using the search function on this site. 

Seriously....a year.  You will be amazed at the insight and rabbit holes you will go down....

Not taking anything away from your eagerness, but you have a lifetime ahead of you....make some memories, get great grades, and stay out of trouble. 

- Locked -


----------

